# Blackened Snapper



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That looks sooooooo goooood, I love broiled fish. I will save this so I can give it a try. Thanks John!


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

I'll be right over...but what are you and the wife going to have? Can you make some garlic bread too?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks delicious.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

oh yeah, I love garlic bread (Texas Toast style).
I have done Swai like this several times. either pan fried in a cast iron skillet (no breading) 
or oven baked with all the same ingredients and it makes Swai "tolerable" when there is no fresh fish on hand.
slap that in a big ole hoagy bun with some lettuce n tomato.

.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

and speaking of _SNAPPER_ !!
I was going through some old photos and found this one taken in Key West back in the '70s.
having lived (stationed) in Key West for six years, every kind of seafood imaginable was on the table.
if we could catch it - it was on the menu. and with the Cuban population, I learned many Caribbean recipes.
Man-oh-Man I miss the KEYS !!!









I have one "small" slab of snapper left in the freezer - I think I will fry it today with some taters n hush puppies.
(Fish n Chips, Florida Style).

.


----------

